# Massanutten: 2011



## Miss Marty (Nov 14, 2010)

*
Massanutten: Introducing Unit Type Reservations*

Beginning on January 1, 2011 all RCI reservations coming into 
Great Eastern Resort Management properties (expect Mountainside)
will be confirmed as a "unit type resrvation". This means that you 
will no longer be confirmed into a specific unit number.  
You will be assigned the unit number upon check-in.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 14, 2010)

*
Massanutten Selects TimeShareWare EnterpriseTechnology*

TimeShareWare Enterprise will replace a custom software system at
Massanutten Resort and will manage the owners contracts, accounts
 receivable, property management and web services for the Resort.

timeshareware .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 14, 2010)

*
Summit*

Annual Assessment: 2011 - $675 
includes $38 for real estate taxes
*Floating Weeks Due January 1st


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 14, 2010)

*
Upcoming Events*

May 28, 2010
Valley Fest
Hope to see you there


----------



## wise one (Nov 21, 2010)

Our MF just arrived for Eagle Trace @ Massanutten.  It is $490.  

We usually deposit it as two one bedroom units.  It used to trade good, but I don't know what the new RCI system will do for its trading ability.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 27, 2011)

*Jeep President's Day Weekend at Massanutten Resort*

*
Saturday Night , February 19th*

*Fireworks * - At 10:00 p.m. - Watch the ski slopes 
come alive with a fireworks show, sponsored by Jeep!

Best viewing areas will be the ski lodge deck or the Mountain Peak Pool 
parking area. Ski slopes will close at 9:30 p.m. to prepare for the show.

Snow Tubing - Special Late Night Tubing 
Live Music - Lodge Party - Admission Fee


----------



## Steve NH (Jan 27, 2011)

Massanutten Aug 12-19
Anyone going to be there - wouldn't mind touching base with a few Tuggers


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Summit reservation and deposit procedures*

I am thinking about buying a 1-52 float Summit 4 bedroom.  Most years I would be interested in reserving week 51/52 to use all 4 bedrooms to have family ski time during break.  How hard is it to get prime reservations?  My understanding is they can be reserved 24 months in advance, so this means no school holiday skiing until 2013.  If I reserve the best available ones for the next 2 years will I be able to deposit my reserved weeks in RCI or will Massanutten chose the week to deposit?


----------



## janej (Feb 6, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 1-52 float Summit 4 bedroom.  Most years I would be interested in reserving week 51/52 to use all 4 bedrooms to have family ski time during break.  How hard is it to get prime reservations?  My understanding is they can be reserved 24 months in advance, so this means no school holiday skiing until 2013.  If I reserve the best available ones for the next 2 years will I be able to deposit my reserved weeks in RCI or will Massanutten chose the week to deposit?



You can find availability at  http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=99

It looks like 2012 week 52 is no longer available, 51 is still available.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks janej, never knew about that page.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Massanutten: Introducing Unit Type Reservations*
> 
> Beginning on January 1, 2011 all RCI reservations coming into
> ...



I just this week reserved my Summit Hillside week 24, and my Woodstone week 32 and was assigned unit numbers for both


----------



## neash (Feb 7, 2011)

laura1957 said:


> I just this week reserved my Summit Hillside week 24, and my Woodstone week 32 and was assigned unit numbers for both



If you are an owner reserving your own week through the resort you will get assigned unit numbers. Only the RCI exchangers do not get assigned units


----------



## Steve NH (Feb 14, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 1-52 float Summit 4 bedroom.  Most years I would be interested in reserving week 51/52 to use all 4 bedrooms to have family ski time during break.  How hard is it to get prime reservations?  My understanding is they can be reserved 24 months in advance, so this means no school holiday skiing until 2013.  If I reserve the best available ones for the next 2 years will I be able to deposit my reserved weeks in RCI or will Massanutten chose the week to deposit?



We don't do week 52, but we do Aug - fairly prime

We've gotten the exact week and Unit we've asked for for the past 5 years

We do it exactly 2 yrs in advance (to the day)

As far as Massanutten choosing the week - what they do is they ask you if you plan on depositing it or using it. We always say we 'plan' on using it. Then if later we decide to deposit it (Or maybe deposit half) we deposit the exact unit and week we requested.

Not sure what they would do if we said we were depositing it. Maybe they would try to give us an low red week. (We all know not all red weeks are created equal)


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 19, 2011)

*Ontario - Spring Break - March 11 to March 20, 2011.*

Great Turn Out for Ontario Canada
Spring Break Week at Massanutten


----------



## Miss Marty (May 20, 2011)

*Memorial Day Weekend Events Near Massanutten*

*

Elkton Virginia*

This year the Firemen's Carnival will be the week of May 25th. 

Festivities kick off Weds. night with the Miss Elkton Fire Chief Pageant and Live Music. This year will feature live music every night. Also back by popular demand this year is the Saturday night Fireworks Display.  (May 28, 2011)

As always we will be featuring your favorite carnival food.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 22, 2011)

*ValleyFest*

*
The Shenandoah Valley's Beer & Wine Festival*

Saturday, May 28, 2011
11:00AM - 7:00PM  

Massanutten Resort 
4620 Massanutten Drive
McGaheysville, VA 22840

ValleyFest, held on Memorial Day weekend, is the festival that everyone looks forward to! More than 4,000 people celebrate the holiday weekend at the festival, dancing to live music, sampling food, shopping for unique and handmade crafts, and enjoying quality wines and microbrews of the Shenandoah Valley, Virginia and beyond. 

Many varieties of beer and wine will be represented, from merlots and pinots to meads and maibocks. Its' all of the beer and wine you could possibly enjoy in one place!


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2011)

Are these wines, that are made from Virginia ?


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Are these wines, that are made from Virginia ?



I know I have some info on the Monticello Wine Trail saved on one of the computers for a Massanutten stay. 

There is also the winery in Williamsburg.

It does mention local wines in the PR release.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 31, 2011)

*Free Event near Massanutten Resort*

*
Court & Market Days Festival
June 4, 2011 | 9:00 am - 2:00 pm 
Turner Pavilion & Park*

Find out what it was like to live in Harrisonburg during the 1850s & 1860's!

Each June, Harrisonburg’s Court & Market Days Festival highlights the city's unique history and brings together the contemporary culture of the Harrisonburg Farmers Market and a recreation of life in Harrisonburg during the Civil War era.

The festival will be held at the Turner Pavilion and Park behind the City’s Municipal Building in downtown Harrisonburg, and will feature 1850s and 1860s re-enactors, artisans at work, period music by Shenandoah Valley Minstrels, walking tours, a mini-lecture series, free children's activities, and covered wagon rides.

For more information, 
Phone 540-432-8922


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 2, 2011)

*KIds Free Friday events with a Massanutten Regional Library Card!*

*
June 10*
Massanutten WaterPark
1 FREE Admission w/MRL card 10am-10pm
Adult & Observer passes available @ regular rates.

*
June 17 *
Luray Caverns
1 FREE Admission w/MRL card 9am-7pm

*
July 1*
Grand Caverns
1 FREE Admission w/MRL card 9am-5pm


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 15, 2011)

*Massanutten WaterPark Special Events*

*
This Summer on Select Monday and Friday Evenings*

*T.G.I.M (Thank Goodness It's Monday!)*
Mondays  |  7:00 - 9:00 pm  |  July 18 - August 8th

Listen to various musicians jam and play your favorite songs.
Band Line-up:
Mike Davis   July 18, July 25, and August 8
Everyday People    August 1

*Dancing on the Deck*
Fridays  |  6:00 - 9:00 pm  |  July 15 - August 12
Dance the night away with our DJ spinning the best tunes.

*Special Events: Mondays & Fridays Only $5! * 
On the outdoor lawn of the WaterPark
Price includes entrance into the event only. 
Use of the WaterPark attractions is not included. 

Food, beverages, and some activities have an additional fee.


----------



## Patri (Jul 15, 2011)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> 
> Special Events: Mondays & Fridays Only $5!
> On the outdoor lawn of the WaterPark
> ...


*

What do you get for that $5? Listen to music? Bet you can't bring in your own drink.*


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 15, 2011)

*Massanutten Online Coupons*

*
massresort .com*

Coupon Corner


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 20, 2011)

We are checking in this Friday, 9/23. I can't find the coupon corner on the site. Where should I be looking?


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 23, 2011)

*Massanutten Outdoor Ice Skating Rink Opens in Mid December*

:whoopie: *

New this year, *

Massanutten is installing a seasonal outdoor ice skating rink at LeClub for the 2011-2012 snow sports season! 

The brand-new rink will be 4,250 square feet and will be open from mid-December through mid-March and will be placed on top of the tennis courts at LeClub Recreation. Lace up your skates and join us for this exciting new activity


----------



## Patri (Oct 24, 2011)

I still have my skates from my youth, so if we ever go down in the winter, I'll bring them along.


----------



## Steve NH (Oct 29, 2011)

Miss Marty:
Do you know if they are going to bring back the Blues Festival?
I heard rumors it may come back.


----------



## JoAnn (Oct 31, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 1-52 float Summit 4 bedroom.  Most years I would be interested in reserving week 51/52 to use all 4 bedrooms to have family ski time during break.  How hard is it to get prime reservations?  My understanding is they can be reserved 24 months in advance, so this means no school holiday skiing until 2013.  If I reserve the best available ones for the next 2 years will I be able to deposit my reserved weeks in RCI or will Massanutten chose the week to deposit?



I have a 4 BR Summit that I would like to sell or give away...contact me via PM.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 12, 2011)

*Massanutten Resort Holiday Events and Dining*

_
Anyone going to be at Massanutten Resort during the 2011
_   Holiday Season - Thanksgiving - Christmas - New Years Eve

Thanksgiving Day Specials

Blue Ridge Buffet & Restaurant $12.95
Fareways Restaurant  Turkey - $15.95
Golden Corrall will be open til 4 $10.99
Woodfire Grill and Buffet will be closed

What is your favorite place to eat at during the Holidays?


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2011)

*For Summit at Massanutten Owners*

*
The 2012 Annual Assessment wil be $699*
(_3.56% increase over the 2011 $675 Summit annual assessment_)

RE: The Summit at Massanutten - Improvements & Renovations 

The Association plans to finance the unit renovations through 
the combination of loans, increased annual assessments and 
_a future one time special assessment that will be under $200._

*See - The 2011 Fall Edition of the Summit Signal - Page 6 *


----------



## Dave&Linda (Nov 19, 2011)

Sitting here at Massanutten as I write this.  First, it is true that anybody who tries to get a Gold Card with a resale will be turned down; they claimed they will be checking when anybody applies for the card and unless you buy a unit from the developer - either new or a resale - no card.  Right now with the card you get 50% off staying at what they call the "hotel" plus discounts at the water park ($8) skiing, golfing and access to the pools, rec areas and a new pretty large rec area (camping, fishing, hunting, hiking etc) north of the resort.  Also in regards to the $99 activity card, the discount for the water park is 50% off the going rate.  As an owner I can say the card is definitely the way to go when you stay here.  We are on an owner's update, had to go through the usual 3-hour spiel but not high pressure.  They're trying to push the new units south of Woodstone but were not in our faces or pushy. Lots of good info on what is going on with RCI though and as most know it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Nov 20, 2011)

I stand corrected.  With the gold card while you do get 50% off the "standard" price of a hotel room ($75 versus 150/night), the cost is really $90/night thus you get to save $15.  Also, there are no discounts for any off the condos if you want to stay a night or two.  Also the area I mentioned above for hunting/fishing/camping is called the "Western Slope", and it is only for gold card members, probably those trading into the resort (not sure of that), and likely included in "promotional packages".  IMHO, the gold card benefits those of us who live fairly closely to the resort but for those some distance away, who cares.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 22, 2011)

*Two Timeshare Offices  - Open and Close - During  2011*

Earlier in the spring, two (2) timeshare resale companies opened 
near Massanutten Resort, one on Route 33 W and one in Elkton

Anyone know what happened to:

Ron @
TIMESHARE RECYCLERS
5003 Spotswood Trail
Penn Laird, Va. 22840
The building where this office was is now vacant and "For Rent" 

Kimper S. Morris and 
Monica Lam Stephens @
VTR Realty 
406-B West Spotswood Trail 
Elkton, VA 22827
VTR`s office phone number (540-298-1030) has been disconnected.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Nov 24, 2011)

In our "update" meeting our rep told us Massanutten ownership was fed-up with the resale companies "down the hill" and had/were going to sue them and try to drive them out of business.  Apparently at least two were run by guys who formerly sold timeshares for the owners.  Not sure if these are the two you are asking about or not. This came up in relation to his comment that resale owners were not going to be eligible for gold cards.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 24, 2011)

*Massanutten Resort - Annual Waterpark Pass Coupon - Exp. Jan 8, 2012*

*
Waterpark  "Fifty Percent Off"  Coupon *

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=614


Waterpark Rates for GC Owners & Guests (1-3-5)

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=28#rates


----------



## LadyQB (Nov 24, 2011)

I was recently at Massanutten/Woodstone the week of Nov 11 - 19 and attended an owner update resale meeting.  I was also informed that units that are purchased via resale would not get a "Gold Card" and resale owners exchange power thru RCI would be very low, for example, 1. Actually, my husband and I thought this little stunt was quite amusing. Our used car salesman was quite arrogant about the whole gold card issuance.  He actually sounded quite threatening.  Our arrogant salesman said in so many words, if Massanutten can't capitalize on the resale market then neither will anyone else.  

Massanutten really needs to re-think the whole gold card thing.  Simply the revenue lost could become an issue and the owners, of course, would cover the lost revenue thru increased maintanence fees. And during my visits to Massanutten, I hardly ever use the gold card.  Now, I was in the market to purchase another time share at Massanutten preferably in the Summit; however, Massanutten can keep their unit and their gold card.  There are several other resorts on the east coast that can be purchased via resale and I'm sure the other resorts will be happy to get our yearly maintanence fee.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 25, 2011)

*Westover Park - Harrisonburg*

_
Friday, Nov 25th - Beautiful with Bright Sunshine - Temps in the 60`s! _

Discovered Westover Park - Just a short drive from Massanutten Resort
Take Route 33 West, cross over I-81,  Cont on Route 33 to Dogwood Rd

This 48 acre park is home to the Westover Swimming Pool Complex, 
the Cecil F. Gilkerson Community Center, the Westover Skate Park 
and a Disc Golf Course. The park also has four (4) picnic shelters, 
a nice playground area, and the Price Rotary Senior Citizens Center. 

http://www.harrisonburgva.gov/index.php?id=356


----------



## dawna (Nov 26, 2011)

Dave&Linda said:


> Sitting here at Massanutten as I write this.  First, it is true that anybody who tries to get a Gold Card with a resale will be turned down; they claimed they will be checking when anybody applies for the card and unless you buy a unit from the developer - either new or a resale - no card.  Right now with the card you get 50% off staying at what they call the "hotel" plus discounts at the water park ($8) skiing, golfing and access to the pools, rec areas and a new pretty large rec area (camping, fishing, hunting, hiking etc) north of the resort.  Also in regards to the $99 activity card, the discount for the water park is 50% off the going rate.  As an owner I can say the card is definitely the way to go when you stay here.  We are on an owner's update, had to go through the usual 3-hour spiel but not high pressure.  They're trying to push the new units south of Woodstone but were not in our faces or pushy. Lots of good info on what is going on with RCI though and as most know it doesn't sound good.



I don't think Massanutten is doing that to the people who bought resale.  I bought a 4 bedroom Woodstone last year on ebay and I was given a gold card.  so was my husband and also my kids.  I was there in August and they never said anything about the people who bought resale will be treated any difference from those who bought from the resort.


----------



## Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

We had the unfortunate experience of an update Friday.  The sleeze who came over to join our salesman and us was awful.  He had to tell us about the changes going into  effect Jan. 1.  There would be no more deeds sold anywhere....only right to use because ARDA says so.  He claims it is because all the hotel type places have no room to expand so to make it fair there would  only be leases and RTU in the future. Also anyone with a resale unit gets less trade value from RCI than if purchased from the developer---like RCI and II ever know how you got the unit.  He just shut the salesman off completely so we never heard anything about costs etc of what we had seen. We just wanted to be out of there.  A gold card was not mentioned.  What a joke.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 7, 2011)

*From The Summit Signal For Summit Owners - Re 2012 Budget*

FYI

Bad Debt Allowance $450,876 + Collection Expense $18,743. 
Bad debt Reserve Equals 6% of Annual Assessment for 2012.


----------

